# MyRSK v2 - Happy New Year



## rsk (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello,

2013 went by flying. I remember exactly how 2013's new year's eve went ... well, vaguely 

This is a Happy New Year post from MyRSK to everyone out here and to celebrate the launch of v2 <3

As we promised everyone before, we have launched our managed VPS products, redesigned our website, control panel, and billing panel .. all for 2014.

We are offering 5 lucky members of VPSboard free one month service of our KVM Managed VPS products.

The requirements are that you should be registered for more than 3 months.

If you are interested and you pass the requirements, please do let me know and we can set you all up.

More information about our plans, features, and network can be found on : http://myrsk.com/

This is a thank-you gift, to give back to this community.

Thanks again and have a wonderful 2014.

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------



## telephone (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks good. One little thing though, your logo is pointing to a hashtag instead of your URL.

*EDIT:* I have that theme on one of my tabs right now. (free theme for the win)


----------



## rsk (Dec 30, 2013)

telephone said:


> Looks good. One little thing though, your logo is pointing to a hashtag instead of your URL.
> 
> *EDIT:* I have that theme on one of my tabs right now. (free theme for the win)


It is a bootstrap theme, modified to suit our business. No where near a complete site redesign.

You may call me a greedy bugger, but we work on a very tight margin and that is how we offer competitive/budget pricing for our unmanaged VPS  

Regards


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2013)

Good job! 

Site looks pretty good for so very colours.

Francisco


----------



## MikeIn (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new site design, I got to see the logo some times ago and came to know MyRSK is going to be redesigned.

It's slightly more colorful then v1


----------



## kaniini (Dec 31, 2013)

http://myrsk.com/features.php

6sync does use KVM.


----------



## rsk (Dec 31, 2013)

kaniini said:


> http://myrsk.com/features.php
> 
> 6sync does use KVM.


That is why it has an "X" icon for KVM.


----------



## rsk (Jan 1, 2014)

kaniini said:


> http://myrsk.com/features.php
> 
> 6sync does use KVM.


Sorry, my bad. Can't edit my last post. Thanks for bringing it up


----------

